

A Journey of Thousand Miles Begin With One Step (Or Summer) - michelleclsun
http://michellelsun.tumblr.com/post/32327494767/thousand-miles

======
michelleclsun
I am relatively new to actively posting / discussing on HN (have been a
passive reader for over a year now). This blog post is my attempt to share
with the community what I thought of my experience learning to program this
past summer.

There may be some people in the community that are considering attending one
of the full time programming courses in SF/NYC, and I'm happy to share more
here about my experience and answer any questions.

